# Biken im nördlichen Oberpfälzer Wald



## MTBoberpfalz.de (15. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Wer hat Lust nächsten Sonntag den 22.06.2008 an einer Tour durch den nördlichen Oberpfälzer Wald rüber ins Nachtbarland Tschechien. Die Tour steht unter dem Motto. "Auf den Spuren des kalten Krieges". Sie führt über alte Betonstraßen die vom Millitär angelegt wurden rauf auf dem Gr. Rabenstein, vorbei an Mauerresten alter Dörfer und alten Friedhöfen.

Treffpunkt: Langlaufzentrum Silberhütte
Wann: 22.06.2008
Abfahrt: 13:00 Uhr
Tourlänge: ca. 45km
Anfahrtsbeschreibung: http://www.slz-silberhütte.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=137&Itemid=111&lang=de

*Die Tour findet nur bei guten Wetter statt. Deshalb werde in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag hier ins Theme schreiben ob sie statt findet. Zu dem würde es mich freuen, dass sich die Teilnehmer bei mir per PN melden oder hier im Thema antworten.*

Bitte ausreichend Wegverpflegung mitnehmen da es nur am Anfang und Ende eine EInkehrmöglichkeit gibt.

*Bitte euren Ausweis und Helm (Helmpflicht in Tschechien) nicht vergessen.*

Hier ein paar Bilder die im letzten Jahr entstanden sind:






Turm auf dem Gr. Rabenstein (880m ü. NN)





Zeitreise??


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (15. Juni 2008)

Weitere Bilder





Eine Seltenheit! Ein gut erhaltener Friedhof mit Grabinschriften aus Porzellan. Gräber von 1940-1950.

Und wenn noch etwas Kraft und Lust vorhanden ist, dann steht am Ende der Tour noch der Besuch der Burgruine Schellenberg an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (15. Juni 2008)

Meine heutige 60km Tour führte am Langlaufzentrum Silberhütte vorbei. Dort musste ich feststellen, dass die bewirtschaftete Schutzhütte wegen Renovierungsarbeiten und Pächterwechsel bis zum 30.09.2008 geschlossen hat.


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (18. Juni 2008)

Hol mal das Thema noch mal hoch!

Hab heute mal einen kleinen Abstecher in die Cz gemacht. Am Rande der Tour brennt zur Zeit ein Köhlermeiler. LIVE dabei bei der Holzkohleherstellung.

Wenn keine Interesse besteht, dann fahr ich am WE in den Bayerischen Wald. Also, meldet euch!


----------



## EL_Rey (19. Juni 2008)

ich fahr wahrscheinlich am sa in den bayerwald ... evtl. Arber, oder Hoher bogen, oder auch englmar, je nach wetterlage


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (19. Juni 2008)

Bin mir noch nicht schlüssig. Für die Tour im Oberpfälzer Wald hat sich noch keiner gemeldet. Ich hab mir den Osser + Pancier auf der CZ Seite  + SChwarzer See ausgesucht. Oder halt doch Standard wie im Winter mit den Skaterski auf dem Gr. Arber und am Kleinen Arbersee ein schönes leckeres Schnitzel rein werfen!


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (21. Juni 2008)

Das Wetter soll in unserer Region morgen schön werden. Da sich keiner bei mir gemeldet hat ist die geplante geführte Tour abgesagt.


----------



## mattes123 (21. Juli 2008)

Servus!

Also wenn demnächst nochmals eine solche Tour geplant ist... - ich wäre dabei! Komm aus Eschenbach/Opf. und wohn in Nürnberg... gib mir einfach bescheid, wenn das nächste mal was ansteht!

Gruß

Mattes


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (21. Juli 2008)

Gerne!

Hast PN.


----------



## mattes123 (22. Juli 2008)

PN.? Versteh nur Bahnhof...


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (23. Juli 2008)

Du hast eine *P*rivate*N*achricht hier im Forum vonmir bekommen! Schau mal rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

